# Visicol or Fleet Phospho-soda



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

My Dr said the fleet soda would not work if you are very C. I don't know if I buy that one. I rather take the fleet then the horse pills every 15 min. Way too much water and pills. Don't think I can do that. Should I chance the fleet soda?


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Iï¿½ve compiled this information from posts made in the past about Colonoscopy Preparation on that Forum. Notice the remarks with Fleet Soda. Using it alone as directed did NOT work for me!!!!!! I therefore suggest a liquid diet and no fiber for 2 days before the prep. Then ask how many Ducolax you will be allowed to take and start them before the day you are told to!!! That should work!!!! Well it makes sense. I Quote, ï¿½I have posted this prep many times in the past because I think it is bound to be the easiest. It was originally suggested to me by a long time board poster but my Gastro doc also endorsed it as effective and thorough when done correctly. I begin four or five days prior to the test by taking in a lighter food intake. Increase liquids and no hard or slow to digest foods. Three days before the test I take two Dulcolax tablets at 10 PM. The next morning you begin an even lighter intake of food. You take two more Dulcolax at 10 AM. Two more at 4 PM. Take in as many liquids as you can (any clear liquids are fine). Nothing by mouth after midnight. the test is usually scheduled quite early the following morning. Thats it..no more or less. All squeeky clean with no horrible #### to drink. I think the modified diet has a lot to do with the effectiveness.ï¿½Other Peoplerink white Grapefruit juice it is a clear liquid and tastes good.The Fleet Soda is easier to drink than the Golytely or Nulytley since you don't need to drink as much yucky stuff. Calcium Citrate:One person found a Doctor that did not require drinking a gallon of that awful Golytley stuff. They were required to follow a 24 hour clear liquid diet the day before the procedure, and drank 2 -10 oz bottles of calcium citrate and took 4 Ducolax tabs. This cleaned them out.Fleet Phospho-Soda:You can mix it with sugary water, since you can only drink clear liquids. For drinking the Fleet Soda plugging your nose helps. The smell of this one will stay with you forever. It is easy to swallow if you canï¿½t smell it. Plug your nose with cotton so you can't smell anything.. That really helps not tasting the junk. Suck on lemon wedges to get the taste of the stuff out of your mouth as soon as you are finished drinking. This works well.Someone said they were told to take 1 - 1/2 of a Gravol right after drinking the Phospho-soda and it worked so they were not nauseous. Gravol is some anti nausea pill.Some people are also told to use Ducolax Laxatives with the Fleet Soda.Golytely:The difference between Golytley and Nulytley is the amount of salts. The Nulytley has 52% less which might make it somewhat more palatable.Some people have trouble drinking all that liquid so fast every 15 to 20 minutes. One person said a Doc let her start drinking at noon the day before and drink it more slowly....a glassful every 45 minutes. Some say every 30 minutes.If you go on a liquid diet for days before the prep you wouldn't have to drink all the Golytely and yet would run clear fluid and/or mucous. The longer a liquid diet the faster you run clear with this stuff.It has been said if the Diarrhea from all the stuff starts to run clear you can stop drinking the Golytely. Some people have run clear after consuming half a gallon of Golytely. If it is very cold that is said to help. Having your nose plugged and sucking on a lemon wedge might help alsther advice was to rinse out your mouth with Sprite (or 7 Up) after each drink, then spit it out. That helped a lot and stopped the gagging. Do not swallow the Sprite, just rinse out your mouth with it. It made the whole prep a lot more bearable. Hope some of this helps.See this site:Colonoscopy etc.







Vikee


----------



## Dee Dee (Jan 25, 2002)

Phospho soda worked just fine for me!! When I picked it up at the drug store the pharmacist gave me a great tip. He told me to mix it with a glass of cold C Plus orange pop. It works great!Can hardly taste the horrible stuff. Just a little salty but alot easier to get down this way!!


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I am C and the phospho soda would have worked great for me if I could have kept it down. As long as you drink plenty of water before, during and after the prep, things will come out a lot easier and the prep will work a lot better.


----------

